

cold fusion deja vu? "Radio frequencies can ignite saltwater, making it a potential fuel" - juwo
http://green.yahoo.com/index.php?q=node/1570

======
nostrademons
How could this have a positive EROI? You start with H2O, radio energy then
breaks the bonds and gives you 2H2 + 02, and the H2 burns and gives you back
H20 + heat. But since you start with the same substance you end with, the
amount of energy released as heat must be less than amount of energy added by
the radio waves, right? Unless the salt is somehow involved...

Am I missing anything? Hydrocarbons have a positive EROI because the end
products (CO2 and H20) have lower energy than the original fuel, and so the
excess can be harnessed to do work. But electrolysis/fuel cells have only been
proposed for energy _storage_ (and portability) because you can't get out more
energy than you put in...

~~~
alex_c
That's the one thing I wanted to see mentioned in the article - how much
energy they managed to get out relative to how much they put in.

Looking forward to the discussion about this on slashdot. :p

------
jgamman
it's rubbish. extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. there is no
exception to the third law of TD known and boy have people looked. novel force
previously unknown to physics vs investment scam... hhhmmm which should i
choose? oh how can i possibly decide?

------
juwo
My opinion: it should have been observed in nature if it really exists.

